# Mit Spaß in die Woche : T-Shirt-Aufschriften x 15



## krawutz (24 Jan. 2022)




----------



## Rolli (24 Jan. 2022)

:thx: schön


----------



## Klaus999 (9 März 2022)

Die Eier an seinem Hals :|


----------



## Klaus999 (9 März 2022)

Die Schule hat auch mein Leben ruiniert, ich verstehe


----------

